# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  اقترحوا علي أفضل مدرسة في دبي ..

## حلم المسافر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..

خواتي العزيزات ...
اريد خدمة منكم لو تكرمتم علي ..
انا عندي بنت ان شاء الله السنة الياية تدخل روضة أولى ..

اقترحوا لي مدرسة في(((((((( دبي )))))) فقط
ممتازة أولا من ناحية الدين
ثانيا من ناحية اللغة العربية
ثالثا المدرسات قديرات ومتفهمات وحنونات على الاطفال 
رابعا المدرسة تكتب الواجبات قبل مايرجعون الاطفال للبيت 


الله يرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون ...
كل وحدة تدخل تكتب وين مدخله عيالها وكيف مستوى التدريس ....

ارجوا ما اكون مثقلة عليكم .

أنتظركم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

هذي المواصفات بتلقينها في مدرسة البحث العلمي (مستوى الروضة فقط) لكن ما أنصحج تكملين من بعد الروضة.
لكن ما قلتيلنا انتي من أي منطقة عشان المسافة ، والا عادي الزحمة مب مهمة عندج ؟

----------


## rose_dxb

اممممممممم سالفه الروضه ماعندي خبره

----------


## حلم المسافر

انا من المزهر2 بس مش مشكله بعيد أو قريب..
وأبغي ادخل البنت من الروضة وامشي معها لين التخرج أن شاء الله علشان الطفل يتعارف على اصدقاءواذا غيرت المدرسة اخاف يتشتت فاحسن مدرسة وحدة ..


شكراعلى مروركم

----------


## فجر المعاني

مدرسة دبي الوطنية .. مدرسة ممتازة يبدأون ويا الطفل من الصفر . وعندج مدرسة الابداع العلمي .. على درب الشارجة

ولكن بصراحة احسن مدرسة لتقوية الثوايب الدينية هي مدرسة الرسالة الخاصة فالشارجة .. بصراحة ولا اجمل منها

----------


## rozee

> انا من المزهر2 بس مش مشكله بعيد أو قريب..
> وأبغي ادخل البنت من الروضة وامشي معها لين التخرج أن شاء الله علشان الطفل يتعارف على اصدقاءواذا غيرت المدرسة اخاف يتشتت فاحسن مدرسة وحدة ..
> 
> 
> شكراعلى مروركم


*عندج مدرسه قريبه في محيصنه للموجهة التربويه القديره رشيده بدري واسم المدرسه جرين وود وان شا الله تحصلين لبنتج مكان فيها*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## حلم المسافر

جزاكم الله خير ..

بالنسبة للابداع العلمي وين مكانها بالضبط ومنو مدخل عياله فيها 

ارجوا التفاعل وياي ارجوووووووووووكم محتارة

----------


## يسمينا

اختى فيه الاكاديميه الامريكيهللبنات الى فى المزهر علميا ماعليها كلام 
بس طبعا الدين انتى تقدرى تجيبى لها محفظه قران فى البيت وتعطيها دروس دينيه لتعويض 
النقص فى المهج التربيه الدينه

----------


## حلم المسافر

مشكورة الغالية ..

وين الامهات الباقيات ارجووووووووووووووكم لا تبخلون علي بالنصيحة ........

----------


## فجر المعاني

الابداع العلمي على درب الشارجة للعلم المسؤولين عنها قوم بوخاطر ..  :Smile:  يعني لا تحاتين الدين

----------


## رآقيهـ بذوقهآ

للرفع

----------


## حلم المسافر

الامهات وين وديتوا عيالكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معقوله ولا ام تمدح مدرسة ..!! الله يخليكم خبراتكم ويانا ..

----------


## أم السعدي

والله يا اختي انا بروحي ادور حق ولدي قلت بدخله مدرسه جرين ورد اللي ف محيصنه اول شي عشان عدال بيتنا وهذا هوه الاساس بس يهمني ان الولد يتعلم بس مب عارفه شومنهجهم الصراحه قلت مره بسير بشوفهم وانتي بعد خبريتني

----------


## حلم المسافر

هلا الغالية ..
بالنسبة لجرين وود اعرف ناس مدخلين عيالهم يمدحونها بس الدين والعربي ضعيف ..
وانا حابة الدين والعربي ممتاز اول على الاقل يعطونهم حصة تحفيظ اول الدوام أو اخرة ...

وحد يمدح لي المدرسة الامريكية( لعائشة السيار) في الورقاء

وانا محتارة وين ؟؟

----------


## حلم المسافر

للرفع

----------


## ريم الحزوم

_
السلام عليكم 

اختي انا عن تجربه اوصيج بمدرسة الاتحاد الخاصه فرع جميرا 
وهاي مواصفاتها 
ادارة مواطنه -مس نهاد الشامسي معاملتها اكثر من رائعه 
والمدرسات طيبات ويتواصلون وياج والاداره وايد مرنه ومريحين في التعامل 
المنهج امريكي 
الاجازات ويا اجازات الحكومه ماعندنا كرسمس ولا ايستر 
ومعظم اللي فيها مواطنين علشان جذيه يحس الطالب جنه في بيته مع احترامي لباقي الجنسيات وهذا اكثر شي شجعني وحببني في المدرسه (البيئه)
اللغه العربيه والتربيه الاسلاميه قويه جدا مسابقات للقران الكريم ونشاطات راائعه 
الانجليزي على ايد اجنيات لغتهم الاصليه الانجليزيه 
والتأسيس اكثر من رااائع انا عيالي كلهم ما يتكلمون اللغه الانجليزيه قبل سن المدرسه ممنوع نكلمهم بالانجليزي لانا كنا نباهم يرمسون عربي زين مع اني انا دارسه لغه انجليزيه حتى الخدامات ممنوع يرمسونهم انجليزي ومع ذلك ماشاء الله من الروضه الاولى الكورس الثاني بلبل في الانجليزي 
المدرسه واايد عندها انشطه مب بس دراسه وملل
دوام الكي جي من 8 لين وحده وربع والباقين لين هنتين ونص 
والرسوم الكيجي ون 14 الف على ثلاث اقساط 
والحمدلله وايد مرتاحه من المدرسه 
واي سؤال انا حاضره_

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

اختي انا عيالي ( حمني و طمطم ) في مدرسه جرين وود روضه اولى و ثانيه 

المدرسه زينه ما عليها كلام الدراسه عندهم وايد قويه و الدين و العربي جدا قوي 

بس المشكله اللي واجهتها ان المنهج وايد يعني الكميه اللي ياخذونها في اليوم الواحد كبير عليهم و الواجبات بعد وايد بالنسبه للروضه 

يعني مو مركزين على تنميه مهارات الطفل و بناء شخصيته ( واعتقد هذا اللي يحتاجه في هالعمر ) مركزين على حشو المعلومات للطفل و بكميه كبيره يخلون الولد يحل الواجبات وهو يصيح من كثرها 

واحنا جيرانك في مردف 

وشوفي هذا الموضوع في معلومات عن بعض المدارس

الامهات اللي عيالهم في KG1 او KG 2 في اي مدرسه عيالكم ؟؟؟

----------


## حلم المسافر

مشكورة حبيبتي افدتيني واااااااااااايد بس بسألج عن مدرستين (طماعة) تحمليني 
مدرسة الامريكية الدولية في دبي لعاشة السيار
وكذلك مدرسة دبي الامريكية الخاصة

شورايك فيهم ؟؟
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## حلم المسافر

كلامك 100 % ريم لكن المشكلة انا في النص لاني في المزهر فالممزر والجميرا كلهم بعيدة علي وخصوصا الزحمة القاتله متى بوصل ...

لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## رقيقة

بما انج من المزهر 
وديها الابداع العلمي بتكون صوب المدينة الجامعية في الشارجة يعني جريبة منكم 
تراها معروفة وايد ...المدرسة مال صلاح بوخاطر اذا اتعرفينه قارئ القرآن
وفيها كل المواصفات اللي ذكرتيها
وهو أصلا كل يوم في الطابور اتكون حصة تحفيظ القرآن ايحفظونهم القرآن لأن الصبح أحسن وقت لحفظ القراآن 
المدرسة مسواها عالي مش اي كلام ...حتى هي غالية مب ارخيصة 

والله ايوفقج انتي واعيالج

----------


## رنادوه

عزيزتي 

اذا بغيتي مدرسة عدلة لعيالج 
نصيحتي لا تدخليهم مدرسة لها سنوات قليلة خبرة 
ولو كانت صاحبتها تربوية 

عليج بمدرسة لها باع طويل في التعليم 

والدين 
الله يخلي الوزارة في منهج الدين اللي لغوا الاشياء الضرورية 

يعني انا انصحج في مدرسه تفيدج في التعليم 
اما التربية والدين فمن البيت 

يعني تقدرين تيبين لهم محفظ البيت 
او تودينهم المسيد 
لاانه مثل ما قلت لج منهج التربية الاسلامية من الوزارة والمدرسة متقيدة فيه 

انا عن نفسي عيالي في المواكب وصار لي معاهم 12 سنة 
والحمد لله 
مب استغلاليين مثل باقي المدارس 

يعني الاقساط اللي تدفعينها على مدار السنة شامل اللبس والكتب 

وفي حياتهم ما طلبوا منى ريال زيادة على مدار السنة 
والله شاهد علي
وغير جذي 
يوم يودونهم رحلات ما يطلبون منهم فلوس الا اذا كان المكان فيه رسوم 

وبالنسبة للكي جي 
تاسيسهم وايد اوكيه 
حتى وحدة اتعرفت عليها وولدي العود كان في كي جي 
طلعت عيالها من المواكب وودتهم الوطنية ندمت وبعدها ودتهم التربية الحديثة وندمت اكثر وبعدها ودتهم الابداع العلمي 
وتقول ياريت اني خليتهمفي المواكب افضل لهم 

وغير جذي في لغة ثالثة يتعلمونها وهي الفرنسي 
ولاتقولين انه ما بنستفيد منها 
بالعكس لغة سهلة للاطفال يتعلومنها في صغرهم 

وهذا رايي وانتي اختاري اللي ايرحج 

لانه مدارس هاليومين ما فيها بركة ابمدارس القديمة 

وانا اعرف وايدين ايودون عيالهم مدارس فاتحه قريب وبعدها يتندمون

----------


## حلم المسافر

جزاكم الله خير على النصيحة 
اما بالنسبة للابداع العلمي خاطري اوديهم لكن بالنسبة لنا وايد الشارع مزدحم الصبح يعني حرام الساعه كم بطلع بنتي وخصوصا وقت الشتاء هذا المخوفني ..

بالنسبة للمواكب في القرهود سمعت انهم فتحوافرع جديد في الورقاء بس مو نفس الاسم ويقولون صاحبها بن سوقات ... خواتي اللي تعرف تفيدنا ..........

----------


## tiaa

بالنسبة لفرع المواكب يلي بالورقاء لاعلاقة له بالمواكب فقط كلام حتى الاسعار مختلفة بالورقاء اعتقد اسمها isas اسعارها اغلى من المواكب بكتير وهي موقعها
http://www.isas.sch.ae/index.html
انا مدخلة ولادي مدرسة غرين وود والمدرسة ما عليها كلام رائعة

----------


## حلم المسافر

جزاك الله خير ويوفقج يارب ..
بس شكل المدرسة مالها خص في العربي والدين والله المعين يارب

----------


## ملكة البحر

ما عرف
؟؟

----------


## حلم المسافر

الله يبارك فيك المهم مرورك الكريم ........................................

----------


## *كـراميل*

اب اب اب نبى معلومات اكثر
انا عيالي في دبي العربية الامريكيه 
وطبعا طلعتهم هالسنه ومحتاره وين اوديهم 
اذا ما لقيت مكان بوديهم حكومي ارحم من هالاستغلال

----------


## أم شماء

اب اب اب نبى معلومات اكثر

----------


## قصة حزن

انا ولدي 

مواليد 30-4-2007

تعتقدون الاتحاد الخاصه بيقبلوونه السنه اليايه

----------


## حلم المسافر

ما أعتقد حبيبتي لان اقل شي يدخلون 3 ونصف وأفضل تخلينه لين 4 سنوات بيفهم وبيدرك الدراسة عدل
وبعد أتصل و أساليهم ..

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

ما عندي خبرة للروضة و المدارس^^

اسمحي لي كنت ابغي اساعدج بس للأسف ما أعرف

----------


## الياسمين

بغيت اسأل عن مدرسة جرين وود هل في اهتمام بالدين وهل في حصة تلاوه؟
والله يوفق اللي تساعدني

----------


## واحة أمــل

للرفع

----------


## ورده فواحه

للرفع

----------


## نوراسلام

للرفع

----------


## أم شماء

للرفع

----------


## h99990

ما قلتو شي عن الشويفات ...انا مفكرة ادخل بنتي الشويفات...
شو رايكم؟؟؟

وانا بنتي من مواليد 31-8-2007
فهل بيكون عمرها صح حق الكيجي

----------


## ســـــــاره

للرفع

----------


## rogena2

شو رايكم في دبي الوطنيية افيدونا يا بنات

----------


## فواازي

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> ما قلتو شي عن الشويفات ...انا مفكرة ادخل بنتي الشويفات...
> شو رايكم؟؟؟
> 
> وانا بنتي من مواليد 31-8-2007
> فهل بيكون عمرها صح حق الكيجي



السلام عليج االغاليه
الشويفات روعه و ممتازين مع اليهال بصراحه. و عمر بنتج زين يقبلونها السنه اليايه ان شاءالله كي جي 1. لأنه المهم عندهم انه الطفل يكمل 3 سنوات قبل 19 سبتمبر
و اي استفسار انا بالخدمه الغاليه

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## h99990

> السلام عليج االغاليه
> الشويفات روعه و ممتازين مع اليهال بصراحه. و عمر بنتج زين يقبلونها السنه اليايه ان شاءالله كي جي 1. لأنه المهم عندهم انه الطفل يكمل 3 سنوات قبل 19 سبتمبر
> و اي استفسار انا بالخدمه الغاليه


مشكووورة الغالية ع الرد...
بس ما بتكون مكمله 3 سنوات...
واذا اتعرفين الاسعار ممكن اتخبريني ^_^

----------


## rogena2

للرفع

----------


## الياسمين

للرفع

----------


## rogena2

للرفع

----------


## woody

امممممممممممممممم يقولكم انا بعد قاعده ادور لولدي وانا من محيصنه قالة لي الشارجه الامريكيه بالورقاء سااااعدونااااااااااااااا

----------


## woody

> اب اب اب نبى معلومات اكثر
> انا عيالي في دبي العربية الامريكيه 
> وطبعا طلعتهم هالسنه ومحتاره وين اوديهم 
> اذا ما لقيت مكان بوديهم حكومي ارحم من هالاستغلال


والله زين سويتي يون انج طلعتي عيالج يقولج اخوي بالصف الرابع الولد ما يعرف يقرا انجليزي عدل ووتعليمهم مش قوي..............

----------


## حلم المسافر

> امممممممممممممممم يقولكم انا بعد قاعده ادور لولدي وانا من محيصنه قالة لي الشارجه الامريكيه بالورقاء سااااعدونااااااااااااااا





انا بنتي هاي اول سنة لها كيجي ون.. وعندي اهل بعد في الفرعين ..
عن تجربتي الى الان احس حلو نظام التعليم عندهم قوي في العربي والانجليزي والدين سطحي جدا والله يعين وشتكيت ولا حياة لمن تنادي .. 

يعطونهم مثلا حرف بالعربي وحرف بالانجليزي لاسبوع واحد تدريب على الحرف مع صور الحيوانات او الاشكال الي يبدأ معهم الحرف ومع التلوينها .. 
واشوف بنتي تقدمة تحفظ ايام الاسبوع بالانجليزي واسامي الاشهر وغيرها ..

عندهم وايد نشاطات تطبيقية مثلا نهاية الاسبوع يلبسون اصفر لانهم طول الاسبوع يعلمونهم ياه او اخضر أو ساعات نشاط المهن ويختارون مهنة الطبيب فيلبسون ابيض وجية يعني تسلية مع تعليم وهذا يجذب الطالب ماينفره ..

 الى الان عاجبتني المدرسة بس ناقصنهم تكثيف التربية الاسلامية ..

انا انصحج بزيارة المدرسة كذا مرة ومري على الصفوف والمدرسين واسالي عن المدرسة كذا احد ومري على كم مدرسة غير خذي فكرة عسب تستقرين ... 

لان السنة الي طافت ما خليت مدرسة مالفيتها وماخليت حد ما سألته وشوفي مواضيعي السابقة لان هذا مستقبل لاززم تهتم به..

واذا ايسؤال غير انا حاضرة عزيزتي

----------


## rogena2

المزيد من التجارب

----------


## همس السحر

> المزيد من التجارب

----------


## عسل وردي

هلا خواتي 
منو تعرف شو احسن روضه kg في دبي 
وسعرها مب غالى 
ويهتمون بالانجليزي 

ومتى يبدا تسجيل الاطفال لها السنه ..
وينفع بنتى ادخلها كي جي ون وهي من مواليد 30/7/2007



شكرا على الى ترد على الموضوووووع وتفيدني

----------


## كبريائي + حبي

اب للضرورة

----------


## كول بيبي

مدرسة الخليج الوطنيه

----------


## كول بيبي

مدرسة الخليج الوطنيه

----------


## عسل وردي

شكرا يالغاليه على الرد



بس ممكن اعرف كم رسوم الكي جي؟

والله يحقق الى ببالج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم السعدي

اختي بنتج بعدها المفروض السنه اللي عقبها
لان هاي السنه يقبلون من مواليد شهر3 2006 لين شهر 3 من سنه 2007
يمكن فيه مدارس يقبلون شوفي

----------


## cherry1

للرفع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=669521

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع

----------


## حلم المسافر

> هلا خواتي 
> منو تعرف شو احسن روضه kg في دبي 
> وسعرها مب غالى 
> ويهتمون بالانجليزي 
> 
> ومتى يبدا تسجيل الاطفال لها السنه ..
> وينفع بنتى ادخلها كي جي ون وهي من مواليد 30/7/2007
> 
> 
> ...


الغالية مدارس دبي كلها اهتمامهم في الانجليزي 100 % فمابتتعبين بتحصلييين وايد واسعار متفاوته بس المشكله بالعربي والدين كانا اندور ابرة في القش 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## rogena2

بس اللي اعرفه ان مدرسة دبي الوطنية وايد فيها واجبات وامتحانات بالعكس اللي سمعته ان الطفل يهلك من كثر الامتحانات والاختبارات والواجبات ايضا

----------


## قهوة تركي

توكلي على الله وسجلي في البحث العلمي
العربي والتربية الاسلامية ممتازين جداً
4 ايام في الاسبوع قرآن صباحي
وماشاءالله الكي جي يقدرون يرمسون انجليزي اكثر منك
فيها عيب واحد فقط:
وايد غالية المدرسة ونشاطاتها كثيييرة
بس تبين الصراحة الاولاد ينبسطون بهذي النشاطات
اذا ماكان عندك مشكلة في المصاريف فسجلي ابنك فيها وتوكلي على الله

----------


## الياسمين

للرفع

----------


## فديت المها

انا ساكنه بمحيصنه وادور مدرسة اوووووووكي لبنتي .. بلييز افيدووووووني ...بنتي بتروح كيجي ون ... دلوني مدرسة جريبه ممن هالمنطقه والعربي والدين والانجلش توب .. و شو اسعارهم؟؟؟

----------


## أم حمدة2008

لا لا لا ما أنصحج بجرين صح إنها ممتازه بس وايد يعطونهم واجبات ... ودبي الوطنيه بالنسبه للروضه وايد أوكي من ناحية التدريس والمدرسات ....

----------


## Dubai's pearl

مرحبا حبيبتي .. 

بما انج مركزه على التأسيس بالعربي و الدين عليج بدبي الوطنيه بس فرع البرشاء..

لو تبغين تأسيس انجليزي ممتاز و ملاعب حلوه لليهال و أسس تعليم صدق حديثه عليج بمدرسة المواكب ..فرع القرهود بيكون أقربلج ^_^

----------


## فديت المها

للرفع

----------


## danatd

السلام عليكم ...
أختي حلم أنا مثلج بالضبط محتارة بس سمعت الناس يمدحون جرين وود + دبي الوطنية + الابداع اللي في الشارجة (بس بعيدة ما بطرش ولدي هاي المسافة)

----------


## فديت المها

للرفع

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

ولدي روضه ثانيه في دبي الوطنيه واااايد يهتمون بالدين.. والعربي.. والانجلش
بس يعطونهم واجبات وامتحانات تقييم بعد..

----------


## دليل الشام

بنات ياريت اللي تعرف شي عن اسعار مدرسة جرين وود 

تفيدنا الله يجزيها الخير

----------

